# Fathom 2 Bearing Upgrade



## permit (May 10, 2003)

I am sure many of you have upgraded your bearings, which ones work best in the fathom 2?


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

permit said:


> I am sure many of you have upgraded your bearings, which ones work best in the fathom 2?


you don't need to change the bearings, just clean and degrease them. They are very high quality from the factory, no need to swap them out.


----------

